# **Official-2017 Live/Semi-Live Iowa bowhunt**



## obeRON

Looks promising!! How are the ticks there? I've heard bad things..


----------



## johnhunter247

obeRON said:


> Looks promising!! How are the ticks there? I've heard bad things..


The ticks this year on my farm in Keosauqua (Van Buren County zone6) have been extremely awful. We pull several ticks off us every single time we go out. Even if your not in the thick stuff. Actually I stay out of the timber completely and only hunt the edges. I am not sure why they are so bad. We have been in extreme drought since the beginning of June.


----------



## johnhunter247

Do you have any pics of any solid shooters yet Mike?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

obeRON said:


> Looks promising!! How are the ticks there? I've heard bad things..


They have been horrible this year. Every time I have stepped foot in the woods, I have pulled 3-10 off of me, and the same off of the pup. Yesterday was the first time there wasnt one on either of us. Not sure if the rain we got yesterday affected that or what. 



johnhunter247 said:


> Do you have any pics of any solid shooters yet Mike?


I don't. Thats another thing that changed this year. I sold 20+ cameras. I only have 2 left. I have one out on a small piece of private, and just put up the 2nd one on the nature preserve yesterday. I had been a little carried away with cameras, plus, they were a few years old, so I wanted to upgrade. Ill be picking up a couple more, but not going to run as many this year. Im optimistic about this nature preserve. Saw some good bucks on cameras from last fall there that didnt get shot, and saw a good one on the hoof yesterday. Will see what happens. Im going back in there in different spots later this week to check out and hang a cam.


----------



## snortwheeze

Looking forward to following along. Good luck!


----------



## johnhunter247

Well good luck Mike! I hope your lucky enough for everything to come together and we see some harvest photos.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

johnhunter247 said:


> Well good luck Mike! I hope your lucky enough for everything to come together and we see some harvest photos.


Thanks! I look forward to bringing a story to you guys. Hopefully its a successful one.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heat index of 101 today..... It never ends...


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Heat index of 101 today..... It never ends...


Not much better in Michigan


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another 100 degree day today. Tomorrow is 7 days from season opener, so I can legally hang stands on public. No matter the temps tomorrow, Im heading to the nature preserve after breakfast to hang a stand, and pull the camera card on that ridge. Will be the last time I am in there until season.


----------



## bounty hunter




----------



## bwlacy

Hope you have some good pics.


----------



## bounty hunter

Way to hot to even fish let alone deer hunt


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Yeah, hot is an understatement. Left the house at 930 this morning. When we jumped in the truck, it was already 84 degrees. Had to be back here at noon, but figured there was plenty of time. only a 20 minute drive each way. I took my deer cart with me to haul the stand and sticks, because of the terrain. Well, It didnt really help much. The cart with stand and sticks is currently sitting on that ridge, next to a tree. 


The girlfriend, myself and puppy got out there, and parked on the lower, west side. I wanted to come in from this direction since it looked closer. It was definitely closer, but all up hill. It took us just over 1 1/2 hrs to get to the location on the ridge from the truck. Man, it isnt going to be fun getting deer out of here. By the time we got up there, I didnt have time to look around much, let alone hang the set. Ill come back in tomorrow after work(its supposed to be a high of 65 tomorrow, with rain). 

I was excited to pull the camera off the tree, and when I clicked it on(homebrew), it showed 0 pictures. Not sure if I didnt turn it on when i left last time or what. At that point, I didnt care. the 3 of us were soaked with sweat and dying, and had to get out of there so she could shower and get to work on time. 

It wasnt a complete failure though. I am learning more about the ridges and found a nice creek ditch that I will be utilizing when I go in to hunt. I want to avoid taking the "easy way" and walking right up the top of the ridge and telling every deer in the area that im there. 

Didnt have my phone with me, but Ill get some pictures when I go out to hang the set in the next day or 2.


----------



## QDMAMAN

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Man, it isnt going to be fun getting deer out of here...


Mike, does Iowa have a law that the carcass must come out whole?
Ohio use to but changed and the last buck I took was in fairly steep terrain a mile and a half from the truck. I broke the buck down like I do my elk and carried it out on my back. I made 2 trips but could have done it in one had I prepared a bit ahead of time.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

QDMAMAN said:


> Mike, does Iowa have a law that the carcass must come out whole?
> Ohio use to but changed and the last buck I took was in fairly steep terrain a mile and a half from the truck. I broke the buck down like I do my elk and carried it out on my back. I made 2 trips but could have done it in one had I prepared a bit ahead of time.


Not a statewide law, I can quarter it, break it down, etc. . . But this being a nature preserve, I have different rules I have to follow. One being, removing everything(except guts).

Edit: I see what you are saying. . . I think the only time I will have a real issue that I cannot deal with by hand/deer cart, is if I shoot one and it runs the wrong direction, down to the South or West(knowing how most things work, every deer will run that way), or if there is a lot of snow. It will be work, but Im planning on just leaving my deer cart at the base of my tree most of the season.


----------



## bwlacy

I've used a sled several times in the snow. But it can get real fun going down a steep grade


----------



## snortwheeze

bwlacy said:


> I've used a sled several times in the snow. But it can get real fun going down a steep grade


Just jump on and ride em down, bigger head gear will give ya something to hold onto !!


----------



## twolaketown

snortwheeze said:


> Just jump on and ride em down, bigger head gear will give ya something to hold onto !!


Hahaha, I did that once in the snow/cold in Western Iowa. I gathered up all my gear...I didn't want to try and climb back up icy clay/hill for a second trip. Needless to say, I slid down on my butt with all my gear and my still warm buck. Its much more difficult to slow down than one might think, the small sapplings I was going to use to slow myself down snapped upon impact of my boot in the extreme cold and while sliding down the hill and gaining speed, is then I got nervous about getting shanked by a long Iowa buck tine. Prior to my decent I was more concerned about not breaking an antler, I must have still had the addrelin going that very cold early December morning of shot gun one.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, very bad news out of Iowa last night. A buddy who is a taxidermist sent me a picture of a large deer. One of the properties I am hunting, I have heard rumors of a massive drop time Buck running around last year. The neighbor found him Sunday afternoon. EHD took him. The deer was green scored at 249". 

Because of the stature of this deer, I cannot share the photo right now. The guy that found him got a permit for him, and is likely getting a full body mount. After the required 60 day drying period, I will get to get my hands on him, as I will be scoring him to go into the Boone and Crockett book. Depending on the wishes of the now owner of the deer, I may be able to share photos at that time, but not without his approval. I have to take pictures of him no matter what, to go into the book. All I can say is this deer is an absolute giant. Sad to not be able to hunt him, after knowing about him and getting very excited all summer, but I'm glad it was EHD, and not a vehicle or poacher. Too bad he couldn't have died from an arrow.


----------



## dlawrence1

249"!!! That is freaking ridiculous. That's it. I'm moving.


----------



## snortwheeze

Full body mount of a EHD deer ?? Aren't they all ate up by bugs and nasty looking...

Not sure I'd even claim it as "my" deer if I were that guy anyways, nature's deer sure, mine..huh

Hopefully we get to see the pics that is a MEGA GIANT either way


----------



## bwlacy

Wow that's a bummer. Do you guys have EDH bad again out there? I know it was bad a few years ago.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> Full body mount of a EHD deer ?? Aren't they all ate up by bugs and nasty looking...
> 
> Not sure I'd even claim it as "my" deer if I were that guy anyways, nature's deer sure, mine..huh
> 
> Hopefully we get to see the pics that is a MEGA GIANT either way


Yes, it is a giant. The cape will not be used from the actual deer. Obviously no good. 

It is not being mounted to be "claimed", but rather for the sheer size of the animal, to give it all the credit it deserves.


----------



## snortwheeze

Understandable...hope we cansee pictures !!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Sunday night it started raining, and didn't stop until about 10am today. Didn't go hang the stand because it was a mess. Went out this evening after work to go in and hang it at the nature preserve. Found a nice tree, my stand and sticks we're still there,and put it up. After all the rain, the deer tracks we're really showing. The camera that I had out has something going on. No pictures again, and deer tracks all over around it on the ridge top. I switched it with a new can that I took in there. Put on 5.11 miles from the truck to stand location and back. Not a fun 5 miles either. I have a good feeling about this spot, but I'm headed out again this week to find a closer spot for Sunday. Depending on weather, I may go back here, may not. I want to hit a couple other spots anyhow before then. 

And of course, walk 5+ miles through the woods, and 3 deer we're on the road by the truck.


----------



## johnhunter247

The pics are already all over the place. This was texted to me yesterday. It's definitely no secret. The guy must have posted it on Facebook or something.


----------



## johnhunter247

I wish you would have gotten him Mike. It's ashamed to see such a beautiful buck go out like that. Looking at the pic I'm wondering if it was really ehd. Do you know the guy that found it? I wonder how long he was dead. Looks pretty fresh.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Your picture didn't show up for me. But I did see it online this morning. I figured it would end up making it's way around, but I wasn't going to be the one to do it. 

The deer is fresh. It just died last Friday or Saturday. Everything I can tell, it was EHD. Hoping it was that and not CWD. CWD has made it's way across several Nebraska states just last year, all the way to the Missouri river border between IA and NE. There is going to be some extreme monitoring and sampling here in Western IA this year. I hope we don't find any that test positive.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Also found out last night that 3 really nice bucks we're just found in the nature preserve, and another 200"+ deer was found just south of me a few miles. EHD is kicking in late this year....


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Well, very bad news out of Iowa last night. A buddy who is a taxidermist sent me a picture of a large deer. One of the properties I am hunting, I have heard rumors of a massive drop time Buck running around last year. The neighbor found him Sunday afternoon. EHD took him. The deer was green scored at 249".
> 
> Because of the stature of this deer, I cannot share the photo right now. The guy that found him got a permit for him, and is likely getting a full body mount. After the required 60 day drying period, I will get to get my hands on him, as I will be scoring him to go into the Boone and Crockett book. Depending on the wishes of the now owner of the deer, I may be able to share photos at that time, but not without his approval. I have to take pictures of him no matter what, to go into the book. All I can say is this deer is an absolute giant. Sad to not be able to hunt him, after knowing about him and getting very excited all summer, but I'm glad it was EHD, and not a vehicle or poacher. Too bad he couldn't have died from an arrow.



I saw a picture of the buck this morning... It's a brute! :yikes:


----------



## johnhunter247

I guess I better check all my creek beds. I sure hope ehd isn't coming back. I hope I find nothing and I surely hope none of the dead deer found test positive for cwd. What a bummer! All we can do is hope for the best. I have been really worried about the ehd with the extreme drought we have been in. UGH...


----------



## johnhunter247

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Your picture didn't show up for me. But I did see it online this morning. I figured it would end up making it's way around, but I wasn't going to be the one to do it.
> 
> The deer is fresh. It just died last Friday or Saturday. Everything I can tell, it was EHD. Hoping it was that and not CWD. CWD has made it's way across several Nebraska states just last year, all the way to the Missouri river border between IA and NE. There is going to be some extreme monitoring and sampling here in Western IA this year. I hope we don't find any that test positive.


The buck looks normal in the pic other than the red in the eyes. Is the red in the eye a sign of ehd?


----------



## johnhunter247

If you look close I guess the red isn't actually in the eye. It looks as if the skin is gone in the tear duct. But still, is that a sign of ehd?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

johnhunter247 said:


> If you look close I guess the red isn't actually in the eye. It looks as if the skin is gone in the tear duct. But still, is that a sign of ehd?


There are many different pics of it, and different angles show different signs. It was not tested for EHD yet, but all signs seem to point to EHD. There are already many "stories" floating around.... Hit by car, died of old age, poached, etc. Of course someone even claims it was from Ohio. 

None of the above seem to be true. Will find out soon enough if it was EHD or CWD, but most here are leaning towards EHD, since it has been hitting the last month here hard. I keep hearing more and more people finding deer all the time. Messages keep coming in. Could be a bleak outlook for hunting season.


----------



## johnhunter247

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> There are many different pics of it, and different angles show different signs. It was not tested for EHD yet, but all signs seem to point to EHD. There are already many "stories" floating around.... Hit by car, died of old age, poached, etc. Of course someone even claims it was from Ohio.
> 
> None of the above seem to be true. Will find out soon enough if it was EHD or CWD, but most here are leaning towards EHD, since it has been hitting the last month here hard. I keep hearing more and more people finding deer all the time. Messages keep coming in. Could be a bleak outlook for hunting season.


Dang Mike, I sure hope that isn't the case. What a bummer...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Found out more info about that giant tonight. Saw a lot more photos and videos of the deer. I will definitely be putting a tape on the deer soon. The guy that has it, and is getting a full body mount done, is donating the mount to the county conservation organization for their office. They didnt realize the true size of the deer, and one person has plastered it all over the internet. Some people are not happy with him, but as I said, didnt know the sheer size when they found it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Current location.... Scrape..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

New location.... Who's the bigger predator?? 

Just set up for yotes.... About 150 yards away 3 bucks feeding in this cut corn field. 1 a shooter. Need to get deer hunting permission here...


----------



## snortwheeze

Just coyote hunting permission ?? Shouldn't be hard as long as ya knock a few down for them. That's a HELL of a scrape !!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, as I said. Deer can't get to the dike to go east unless they swim across about 40 yards of open water. I saw 0 sign they we're doing that. So I set up on the corner of the lake. A pinch point about 10 yards wide that they have to go through to get to another corn field. Plenty of tracks crossing here. All fresh since we have had so much rain. Just hoping these cold temps get them moving before dark.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I need to hurry up with my boat blind. Ducks have been dropping into this back corner of the lake like crazy


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I'm still hopeful this last half hour. A buddy just texted me. He is on a bean field less than a mile away. 0 deer. Same field was loaded last night. Cold temps are good, but this wind is brutal.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Horrible ending to the night. . . . Sunset was 6:52. . . at 7:05 I feel my pocket vibrating. . . Yep, a call I have to answer. The alarm company for one of my buildings in Omaha. I had an idea it was nothing serious, but I couldnt NOT answer it, in case it was a legit emergency, i.e fire. . . . 

Of course, it wasnt, but still an alarm on the fire panel. Nothing I had to get up and leave for, but c'mon, right before dark? So after the quietest 5 minute conversation ever, I get off the phone. I was looking around the whole time, but apparently she heard me before she got close enough for me to see her. I see the head bob. Only 20 yards away. . . In the brush, heading towards the corn field on the trail I set up on. 

She would not fully show herself tonight, nor would anything else behind her. or within a half of a mile after she loudly blew for several minutes as she stomped and bounded away. 


That spot is blown for a while.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Tomorrow looks like a high of 45, and low of 39 tomorrow night. 10-20mph N winds. Rain moving in this evening, through mid day tomorrow. As long as its not raining tomorrow afternoon, Ill be hunting. Supposed to be back to 70 on Thursday, so might as well hit it while I can.


----------



## bigbucks160

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Horrible ending to the night. . . . Sunset was 6:52. . . at 7:05 I feel my pocket vibrating. . . Yep, a call I have to answer. The alarm company for one of my buildings in Omaha. I had an idea it was nothing serious, but I couldnt NOT answer it, in case it was a legit emergency, i.e fire. . . .
> 
> Of course, it wasnt, but still an alarm on the fire panel. Nothing I had to get up and leave for, but c'mon, right before dark? So after the quietest 5 minute conversation ever, I get off the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant count how many times that has happened to me, I swear they know I am out hunting and they do it on purpose LOL. They always ask why you talking so quiet......


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Yep, Only 2 of us on the call list that can handle an emergency there, and he didnt answer, so I had to. I wont be answering that call tomorrow though. Perfect temps and as long as it doesnt rain, perfect weather. . . 

As of now, Ive spent about 2 1/2 hours looking at aerials and topos. I have 2 spots that you can only access by boat. I dont know if I will hit one of them tomorrow, but I will this weekend for sure. 1 is right on the county line, and I only have doe tags for 1 of the 2 counties, so I need to get another tag just to be safe before I go there. 

Tomorrow will be a last minute decision where I go. . . It wont be where I went today, but it will be somewhere new! Hang n hunt!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Going hunting! 42 degrees, and a 10-15mph North wind. Going to private land where I know there are deer!!


----------



## Hunting18

Send the cooler temps to Michigan!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Ok. Got settled in a bit ago. Had to hang a stand. Not many options. The cedar tree I'm in is about 3" in diameter at the top. Not standing to shoot here.... 

Checked the can by me, and 3 different bucks before dark last night. 1 looked decent. 

This is where I was hunting the 249" deer that was just found dead. 

Here's an aerial. Doesn't do these hills justice. All south of me is private and he let's no one hunt it. Everything from me north of the fence line is private and I'm the only one that hunts. I'm on a steep ridge. Fence line is pretty much the same elevation east to west. Ridge I'm on runs north. It drops a solid 100ft vertical to my east. Deer come along the fence from the east to get to the north property I'm on, and out of the draw to the south. The field to the south is horse pasture.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A few pics of my view... 









.









.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Forgot to mention... The big scrape had a fresh set of tracks in it. It stopped raining about noon, so they we're real fresh..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Saw deer legs walking behind me to the NW.... Too thick still...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

1st pic- 10 yards. Next pic- under me


.









.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

5 yards

.


----------



## bwlacy

Looks like a shooter around here!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Same deer in September. 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Bigger buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just made a scrape. In a stare down with a 10 pt...

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Grunting at each other. I'm stuck here a while


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Out of work, home and showered, dog outside. . . Im heading back where I hunted last night. Im going to walk the fencerow down to get close to where deer were coming out last night, then climb the hill into the timber a little bit. Wont dig in too far, since its a NE wind. It will be blowing scent in the corn field, and away from deer. 

Its 58 degrees, 10-15mph NE wind. See what happens!!!


----------



## Hunter1979

Good luck!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 does out in the field already when I got here. I am set up 20 yards from where most deer came out last nite. If the wind stays good, them I'm good. I decided to hunt the field edge again, only because you can never trust a wind with east in it. At least if it switches here, it won't blow them off the property.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 does. 100 yards


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 more does


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Several deer less than 5 yards in the thicket behind me, and a Buck just came out. Be back soon..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not sure what happened to the ones behind me. Didn't see them again, on hear them... Bunch of does and a 2 y.o Buck in the field now


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 year old 8pt just walked by me at 3 steps. That was cool.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Love that glow. Since I forgot to bring flashlights hunting, a buddy and his wife are on the way to help


----------



## Hunter1979

Looking forward to pics!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Sasamafras

Just caught up reading, it's a great spot to be at! I know you don't sling and arrow for anything average! Hope you recover shortly


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, just got home. Today has been garbage since I woke up. Typical Friday the 13th. I even debated going hunting. Im glad I did, but hasnt ended well thus far. . . 

I was sitting on the field edge, and had a group of deer about 100 yards to the west(between me and where I had to walk to leave), and a group to the east. It was getting dark, and I realized I forgot my flashlights at home. Not a big deal, but I figured I would try to stalk down the fence row and see if I could get close. Well, I got busted as soon as I walked out. So I just barked and howled like a coyote, and broke some sticks. Deer ran into the middle of the field. I started slowly walking the edge, trying to be as quiet as possible. I got halfway, and saw some tails heading into the field. Then, out of the corner of my eye, I see a deer running towards me. I stop. . . It stops facing me. I range it at 60 yards, then pull the binos to get a better look. It was a doe. So I just stand there, thinking she will spot me and go away, well she decided to come towards me. I frantically grab my release, and get an arrow out. She stops broadside at what I estimated 25 yards. I draw, she is looking at me. . . Settle, and shoot. I watch the lighted nock zip right through her, mid way up, right behind the shoulder. She rockets off 100 mph and I hear a crash when she hit the woodline. I didnt know if she actually crashed, or just crashed through thick brush. . 


I slowly head that way, to head towards the truck, and am using my phone flashlight to try to see if I can find where she went in the woods. Nothing, but not a big deal. Got to the truck, and my buddy had just shot a doe as well, but needed to let it lay overnight. Him and his wife met me and we headed out. 

My broadhead was filled with brown hair, and my fletchings had some nice bright pink blood, and brown hair. Looked like lung blood. But, the shaft was completely dry. No blood where she stood. I had a weird feeling with the way it was going, but the 3 of us spent well over an hour combing the cornfield, and the woods 30 yards in. Didnt find a single speck of blood. . . Couldnt even find her running tracks, but there were so many deer tracks around, its hard to tell. 

Now, picture this. . . Corn field, then fence row, then timber. . . Well, 30 yards in the timber is basically a mountain. . . Most spots a human cannot climb. Its 100+ feet up. Deer use several ditches to get back and forth. We checked over all ditches in the area I thought she went, and nothing. 


Im going to head back in the morning. I want to put a couple cams there anyways, and hang a stand. Hoping we just missed something tonight, but will see. Not a good start to the year.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR

Hope it all works out. Good luck today!


----------



## snortwheeze

I hope you recovered her... Good luck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Alright, well, not good news, but good news as well. The negative, no deer. It started raining at some point last night, and didnt stop until noon today. Grid searched the entire property, and no deer. After looking over the arrow, not even a spot of blood last night, and the terrain factor, we are certain this deer is not dead. Dont know what happened, but the thought right now is potentially she was quartering more than I thought, and I either gave her a haircut, or possibly hit high 1 lung. 


The positive is, this is literally the best piece of property I have ever stepped foot on. It is absolutely amazing, and my buddy said it best today: I wouldnt step foot on anything else if I were you. . a lot of people would give their left. . . . . leg. . . . to hunt this piece. 

I put up 1 camera, and will have a couple stands and another camera up in the next few days. So much deer sign, and buck activity in there, it is unreal. High elevation, south facing hillsides, cedars, a perfect 1/2-3/4 acre opening right in the middle that will get a food plot next year, oak flats separated by deep ditches, etc. . . . 


Anyhow, wind is turning to SW, then WNW, and NW after dark. I have a perfect stand in the nature center near a bedding area. Im jumping in the shower, and headed there for the rest of the afternoon. Will update from the stand.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Got 3 miles away and realized both flashlights we're sitting on the counter by the battery chargers. Solo, just leaving the house for the 2nd time. Luckily it's still early.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Walking in.... 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Weather channel says no rain... Radar showed nothing. It rained the whole drive and is still raining as I sit in this tree.... 
.
Ready for deer... Ridge top 30 yards away. Wind in my face. Bedding area 100 yards away... Let's go... 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

This wind is no joke. And its not letting up anytime soon. Im just crossing my fingers on a couple stands. They are some of the highest points in the county and western iowa. . . .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wind is supposed to blow again tomorrow, but not as high. Im going hunting. Wednesday-Hunting. Thursday-Have to drive 3 hrs round trip to pick up rent money at my house. Friday-Hunting. . . . Wednesday High-70. . . Friday High-44. . . . Cant wait. Good reports around the area.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wind advisory again until tonight. Will be a last minute decision.... 50MPH gusts again....


----------



## dlawrence1

Go for it!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Obviously didnt go. Its still blowing 30-40. Tomorrow is a 100% go. Wind is supposed to die down, I hear there are bucks chasing like crazy. . . Cold front coming in Thursday night. . . .The nest 3 nights, you will want to be here. I will be in a stand, on a property that has more bucks than does. . . .in Iowa. . . . Never know whats going to show up! Damn Im excited!!! Also, dont forget that Nov. 4-12 I am off work and sitting all day every day unless I kill a buck. Not to mention I will be out in early December with the Muzzy to fill a buck tag for first shotgun season!!!

More excited than ever. You should be too. Im on a mission!


----------



## bounty hunter

good luck


----------



## shanny28757

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Wind is supposed to blow again tomorrow, but not as high. Im going hunting. Wednesday-Hunting. Thursday-Have to drive 3 hrs round trip to pick up rent money at my house. Friday-Hunting. . . . Wednesday High-70. . . Friday High-44. . . . Cant wait. Good reports around the area.


If you’re collecting rent regularly you should look at using Venmo, PayPal, or quickpay. All have fee free options that are hassle free. No more 3hr round trips = more time on stand.


----------



## bwlacy

Mike

Anymore CWD dead bucks found around there? Or EHD? I can't wait to get there. The 3rd will be here soon!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Got caught up at work, but just at the truck about to walk in. One website says it's SW turning to S winds, another says NW turning to W. Makes a he'll of a difference here for walking in during daylight. If I hit the wrong stand, it's 45 minutes to get out, go around to another. I'll still get a solid 2 hours in before dark. It's 70 degrees and sunny right now.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not checking that camera.... Got to the spot, and was going to creep towards my camera. It's 50 yards away. It's 70 degrees and zero wind... Very crunchy in the timber. I got about 40 yards away and was glassing that direction, and saw antlers move in a blow down. 

There's a Buck bedded about 7 feet from my camera, off to the side. I backed out very slowly, climbed up in my stand, and took my time unpacking. He's still there. About 50 yards from me. Not positive how big he is, but can see his antlers glimmer in the sun every once in a while....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

shanny28757 said:


> If you’re collecting rent regularly you should look at using Venmo, PayPal, or quickpay. All have fee free options that are hassle free. No more 3hr round trips = more time on stand.


I use Venmo for a pot of stuff. But I have to do a little work there this trip anyhow, so no getting out of going.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

bwlacy said:


> Mike
> 
> Anymore CWD dead bucks found around there? Or EHD? I can't wait to get there. The 3rd will be here soon!


Haven't heard of anymore here. A few states are finding more, but this time of year, more people are in the woods. I hope no more are found here.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 deer running around in circles on a far ridge. If I had to guess, I'd say Buck chasing a doe. Just saw the 2 bodies.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I'll be happy to get a freeze tomorrow night. These small biting bugs are horrible.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

The bedded Buck just got up and walked straight away... Head down... I watched the south end of a north walking deer through brush... I think he's confused which way to go to get to the corn field


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Dang, That kind of turned into a bust. . . 3 sightings. . . That buck that I never got a good look at, and the 2 deer running through the woods on another ridge. All was quiet after that except squirrels and raccoons. 

On the way out, 45 minutes after sunset, I stopped at the edge of the corn field. I Glassed the entire field for about 5-7 minutes. Under the moonlight, I could see pretty well. . . .Not a single deer in the field. . . 

My buddy called to ask how my night was. I filled him in, and as I was saying how weird it was, he replied that neither him or his wife saw a single deer tonight. 

I dont know if its the calm before the storm or what. . . Its still 60 degrees out right now. Tomorrow is a high of 63, and Friday they are saying a high of 41, and some light snow, 1/2" maximum. Im taking off work early to get in the woods Friday.


----------



## droptine989

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Dang, That kind of turned into a bust. . . 3 sightings. . . That buck that I never got a good look at, and the 2 deer running through the woods on another ridge. All was quiet after that except squirrels and raccoons.
> 
> On the way out, 45 minutes after sunset, I stopped at the edge of the corn field. I Glassed the entire field for about 5-7 minutes. Under the moonlight, I could see pretty well. . . .Not a single deer in the field. . .
> 
> My buddy called to ask how my night was. I filled him in, and as I was saying how weird it was, he replied that neither him or his wife saw a single deer tonight.
> 
> I dont know if its the calm before the storm or what. . . Its still 60 degrees out right now. Tomorrow is a high of 63, and Friday they are saying a high of 41, and some light snow, 1/2" maximum. Im taking off work early to get in the woods Friday.


Completely the opposite here in Michigan. Didn't get the chance to hunt tonight but the deer were moving. Fields were full and I had to slow down a hand full of times for deer crossing right at sunset


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I don't feel as bad about not hunting tonight now. High wind advisory again. 40-50 MPH gusts. I'm like a kid on Christmas waiting for Friday!


----------



## Rainbowjack

my biggest 2 bucks came on 30mph wond days


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Rainbowjack said:


> my biggest 2 bucks came on 30mph wond days


I dont mind 30 at all. Hunt in 30 every year. . . . It hasnt touched 30 all day. . . its 40 sustained, gusting 50. . . trees literally blow over in it, Im not going to be perched up in one.


----------



## Rainbowjack

good luck out there. Drivin by on.my way to Kansas next friday


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

One of many in town today. . . .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Highest recorded wind gust today so far is 58mph. supposed to blow all night tonight.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

25 degrees and blowing 30!!! This is the first time it has even dropped below 45 this entire year.... And it won't hit that for a high today. 

I'm out of work a few hours early so I can hit the woods! Updates to come later today.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

1 hour of work left.... It's 36 degrees... 17-25MPH NW winds. Wind chill is at 22 degrees right now. I think the IWOM is coming out for this ridgetop hunt today....


----------



## bowtech84

I was out touching up a stand on a timbered ridgetop today. It's actually pretty nice if you will be hunting in the timber.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I am in timber, but its nearly the highest point in the county. . . Not comfortable. Every wind is multiplied up there it seems. . 

Well, crap happened and I didnt get out of work when I wanted. . . Seemed like a Monday. Tons of things, but the last was 2+ hours of flooding, alarms, and fire trucks. . . Im home now, grabbing a quick bite and headed out.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, this was not here 2 nights ago when I hunted this stand.... Also a scrape right next to it. It's 20 yards away. Spotted 1 other one that's new since I sat down.. Got in here mostly clean. Jumped a little for my, but he didn't actually see me. I crouched down and watched him for a few minutes. He eventually just walked away. I was down wind of him... I want to see whatever made that rub.. M

.


----------



## Hunter1979

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Well, this was not here 2 nights ago when I hunted this stand.... Also a scrape right next to it. It's 20 yards away. Spotted 1 other one that's new since I sat down.. Got in here mostly clean. Jumped a little for my, but he didn't actually see me. I crouched down and watched him for a few minutes. He eventually just walked away. I was down wind of him... I want to see whatever made that rub.. M
> 
> .


Is that your IWOM suit in predator grey? Do you like it?

Sent from my Droid


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I'm tucked in a cedar that's swinging like a swing set. Here's my view North.. 40 yards west of me is a ditch bank. 30 yards south of me is a steep bank dropping to the cornfield... Oak flat north and east of me. Deer funnel to the corner I'm on to take a trail down to the field. Well, they should.... There are only 3 ditches they use to drop down there. 

My camera is 50 yards to the North in this pic.... May be able to see the black strap on a computer screen. 
.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunter1979 said:


> Is that your IWOM suit in predator grey? Do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Droid


That's not my IWOM. My lightweight gear is fall grey. I'm wearing the IWOM right now and I can honestly say best purchase I've ever made for hunting. Never even gotten a chill wearing it. 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Last hour..... I'm very confused why I haven't seen a deer......


Edit: guy that I subleased my lease to texted me and said nothing moving there either...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Last 50 minutes was crazy. Dang near filled my Buck tag.... So close. Just got to the truck, update when I get home


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

A cedar tree (not the one I was sitting in) cost me a big split brow 10 tonight. 

All was 100% quiet, had not seen a deer from the stand, and literally 1 minute after I posted that last update, I heard leaves crunch to the SW of me. It caught my attention because, although it sounded like a squirrel, I had not seen 1 squirrel tonight. They were all in hiding because of the wind. Saw probably 30 the other night here. 

I turned my focus over my right shoulder, and was peeking through the cedar branches on the tree I was in to try to place the animal to the noise. It sure did not sound like a deer walking. Finally I see dark brown, and out steps a big doe at 12 yards. Broadside. To my right. . . Im sitting down. She was straight down wind, but had no clue I was there. She took her time browsing, and at one point was directly below me. I got my bow in my hand, and I was prepared to shoot her. She spend 5-7 minutes under me, then slowly walked back to being straight downwind at 30 yards behind some brush. I took the chance to make a glance around, and stand up. I was up, and turned my body in that direction. I fully intended to shoot this doe if she gave me the opportunity. . . Then, I heard more crunching to the SW where she had come from. . . 

I thought it was really weird that these deer had came up the hill from the cornfield to this oak flat right before dark (still think its weird), but whatever. So Im looking hard through the cedar branches trying to find the other deer. . . Finally I see the body, and its big. It is at 15 yards, and theres absolutely no way I can even try to get a shot. I trimmed this side minimally, as all sign pointed to deer being on the North, East or West sides of me. . . Guess who will have a pole saw in there soon?

Finally the second deer steps out, and its a doe. She is bigger than the last, although they were both adults. I still didnt have a shot at either. As I impatiently waited, I caught a glimpse of a 3rd deer. A young doe following the 2nd doe. At this point my hands are freezing from holding my bow, with release clipped for dang near 30 minutes, but at least the wind had died down to about 10-15mph. The larger of the 3 does was slowly working towards a spot that I had made an opening in. I had her pegged. . . Then, I heard the stick break to the NW, behind me. 

I turn my head slowly, trying to pinpoint the sound. Nothing. Then, I hear what sounds like antlers on sticks. Screw the does. I make sure they arent in my line of sight, then completely turn my body back to the normal position. I hang my bow up and grab the binos. This deer is close. Finally I make out through some cedar branches, tines raking branches. He is making a scrape. The cedar tree is about 25 yards, and he is just past it another 5 or so. One of the does stomped. I can see him moving towards me to see what that noise was, where the doe was. He pops his head, neck and partial front shoulder out. Hes big. . . Hes a thick, tall 10 point. Clean all except for his split brows. 100%, no doubt, not thinking twice, shooter. Now, I wait. He is staring past me at the does. Literally 3 more steps and he is in the open. Chip shot. 

He never does. . . .I stood there, motionless for the remainder of light, and after darkness fell. Eventually I carefully hung my bow up, and got the binos back out and watched him. This whole ordeal played out what seemed like forever. In reality, it was a 50 or so minute stand-down with these 4 deer. Eventually, after dark, the does continued down the ridge to the East. The buck turned, went back behind the cedar and vanished in the night. I have to imagine he continued West to the big ditch, but unless he has a special spot to drop in, its a steep...long...drop to the bottom. Only he knows where he went tonight. I waited a bit longer to calm down, and quietly packed up my things. It was the slowest exit imaginable. I debated trying a different exit route, but I opted to drop to the corn field edge. I figured if I took the timber route, I would walk through the entire property. Id rather not do that when I didnt know where he went. But if I dropped to the corn field, and headed West to where my truck is at the land owners house, I would have less of a chance to spook him. He may have been in that cut corn field, maybe not. If he was, the only place to go is further West on the property, where I have left undisturbed the last few weeks. 

I had plans to pull that camera card if I did not see any deer. I didnt pull it after that. Wanted to get out of there with minimal impact. Theres something with this camera.. . . I hope this deer trend continues, and I cant check it until a buck is on the ground. . . 


The saga continues. . .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not hunting. Messed my back up, and can barely walk. Headed to the doctor tomorrow. Will update when I know more.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Not hunting. Messed my back up, and can barely walk. Headed to the doctor tomorrow. Will update when I know more.


This is an awful time to do that! Hope its just something minor and it heals quickly! Best of luck sir.


----------



## bounty hunter

Damn it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Not hunting. Messed my back up, and can barely walk. Headed to the doctor tomorrow. Will update when I know more.


Nooooo!!! Hurt backs are bad news, I know from experience. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Yep. Not good. Likely just pulled a muscle, but literally can't stand up or lay down flat. Won't be a fun night trying to sleep.

Not happy about it, with this cool weather and timing of the rut....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just finished with the doctor. Ended up having to go to urgent care because of the issue, and timeframe. Im definitely down for the count for a few days. . . (they said it could be longer, but Im stubborn). Not climbing any trees anytime soon. 


On a bunch of meds, have to go see a physical therapist, and just scheduled an appointment with a chiropractor. Update when I know more. . . 

Beautifully cool weather, and Im stuck at home. Cant even go to work. .


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> 2 shooters pushing does. Bow in hand



Get Em!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 does and 4 bucks chasing them. All except a forkhorn are in thick stuff 50 yards away. 2 shooters and a nice 4.5 year old ran past me at 15 yards. Couldn't stop them.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Forkhorn just bedded less than 20 yards away


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Guess I'm here a while with him laying there so close


----------



## bounty hunter

Paint ball gun


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bounty hunter

Fyi seen on crush cam big bucks checking feeder from 11:00 to 2:00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Little guy is close. Laying in the sun like a cat..... 

.
.


----------



## bounty hunter

Put a leash on him lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wannabapro

One time I had a 14 point trot past me fast with nose to the ground. I grunted and he ignored me. 10 minutes later he came back, trotting fast with nose to ground. I grunted louder and he ignored me. 20 minutes later he came again trotting fast and nose down. I drew and yelled "deer!" very firmly and he stopped in his tracks and looked up at me. I squeezed the release....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

wannabapro said:


> One time I had a 14 point trot past me fast with nose to the ground. I grunted and he ignored me. 10 minutes later he came back, trotting fast with nose to ground. I grunted louder and he ignored me. 20 minutes later he came again trotting fast and nose down. I drew and yelled "deer!" very firmly and he stopped in his tracks and looked up at me. I squeezed the release....



I actually yelled at these ones. I grunt once, and if they don't listen, and are full chasing, I yell. Not the first time they didn't stop... 

They aren't far off. I believe all of these deer just bedded down not far from me


----------



## wannabapro

When they're rutting they can be hard to stop!


----------



## wannabapro

Maybe a decoy?


----------



## bounty hunter

Pain in the azz deer 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Little Buck just chased a doe away. Don't see or hear anything now... 

I'm giving it 20 more minutes. At 3, if I don't see anything else, I'm sneaking out of here. My back is killing me, and I'm planning to sit all day either tomorrow or Wednesday, or both. Need to save myself a little. As much as I want to stay here...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

wannabapro said:


> Maybe a decoy?


Not up in this timber. Not open enough for it.
I plan to have it out this week somewhere though


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Walking out..... 2 scrapes. Big one is about 5 ft diameter. Smaller one behind it 2-3 ft. Right on the corn field edge. I need a camera here.... 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

24 tonight..... All day sit tomorrow! See ya at 430am!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Today... As perfect as it is, will have to wait... Only slept about an hour.. Back is killing me.... Hunting is postponed for this morning. Woke up at 430 and couldn't move.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Going to give it a try. Showering, then headed out. Planning to sit until dark. Will see how it goes.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Just sat down. Took my time getting in here... As you can see below, the larger of the field edge scrapes has just been hit. I felt the pellets, and they weren't cold yet. It's 38 degrees, so I have a feeling that deer isn't far. I got in here clean. Supposed to drop to 24 by tonight. I'm planning on sitting until dark. See what happens. A cold front on November 7, in Iowa..... Anything can happen.... 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Climbing down to check my arrow. Just shot at a bobcat. He was about 3 yards from the base of my tree.... Looks like I may have hit a small branch and missed him, but I need to be sure.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Clean miss.... Hit a branch. Sneaky cats. Thought I had a small opening. Would have been my only chance at him as he would have passed straight under me and went behind me. Here's what I was shooting through. Luckily he wasn't that spooked, and had no idea what happened. 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

My back isn't liking the sit today.... I'm sticking it out until dark though


----------



## bounty hunter

You only get one back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 bucks.... This is the 2nd groups of bucks I've seen in a few days together. No clue why... 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here's his buddy.... 

.


----------



## Hunting18

Be ready I am watching "Crush with Lee and Tiffany live cam" and deer are cruising like crazy there. I think that in Iowa.?.?.?


----------



## bounty hunter

In Iowa 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> Be ready I am watching "Crush with Lee and Tiffany live cam" and deer are cruising like crazy there. I think that in Iowa.?.?.?


Yes, that is in Iowa. Other side of the state. 250-300 miles away


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wind completely died about 15 minutes ago. I hate it being this silent


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Saw a doe come through alone just at dark. Other than that, it was quiet. Talked to quite a few people around the area, and it was slow all around here. Not sure why. 

Tomorrow the wind is supposed to be SE moving to SW all day. I am planning to get up early and hit up the nature center. Reports of a big buck running around there the last week, and I havent been there in a long time. Good excuse to get out there and sit, and check my camera I have there. 

Will see how the back feels at 430am. . . Its pretty sore right now. . .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Sitting here all morning with the heating pad. Yesterdays sit didn't treat me well. Planning on heading out around noon to sit the nature center for the afternoon.


----------



## walleyerick

Good Luck Mike, hope your back feels better!!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

1140. Leaving the house. Update from the stand


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

1255. Just sat down in the stand. Forgot how brutal the walk in is here. Took an hour to get from truck to stand. Saw 3 bucks and 1 doe on the way in. A couple nice 3.5 y.o's. None we're close to the stand, so I didn't give up my spot. They are pretty used to people as long as you keep walking. On was bedded and never got up as I walked within 60 yards from him.. 

458 pics on the camera. An absolute ton of deer in daylight. I only quickly scrolled through about 50, before swapping the card and climbing in the stand. A lot of crops gone on the outside of the park, and it seems like there are more deer here than early season. Hope I have good luck tonight. I'm here til dark.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Forgot to mention that they are doing controlled Burns in the park today. SW of me. With a SW wind. Should be a good cover scent, although this wind is perfect anyways. 

2 fresh scrapes within 50 yards of my stand. 
High of 50 today. Nice and sunny. Good day to sit. This tree is an extreme angle backwards, which is perfect. Nice slope to lean against.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here comes the smoke...


----------



## bounty hunter

The story of “smokey the 12 point “ tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Doe.... Looking behind her


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Surprisingly, no Buck... She would run 40 yards and stop, looking behind her. I heard him in the leaves for a few seconds before she took off, but never saw him... Over a hill...


----------



## Hunting18

No hunting today? Still raining?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Apologies about the weekend. Saturday was a bust because of weather. Yesterday turned out to be 55 and sunny. With it being the last day of vacation, I had an absolute ton of housework I had to get done. 

Back to work today, so no chance to hunt today. Still working actually. Up to 10 hours so far today trying to catch up. 

On a positive, it was 45 and overcast today. I think similar the rest of the week. Im going to try to get out early a couple days to hunt. Hoping for tomorrow, but we will see. These next 2 weeks are very busy, as we are in the final commissioning stages of a large project, but I have the weekend for sure. Hoping for more than just that though!

Bucks are still fighting and running around stupidly. 2 were videoed in the middle of town full on fighting saturday at 9am, blocking traffic on a 4 lane road. . .


----------



## MAP1

Try a Teeter Inversion Table for your back. Buddy of mine went to Chiropractor for a year with no results. He asked the Dr about Teeter and doc said they don't work. He bought one anyway, 2 weeks later he was good as new. It's worth a try.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, hunting is back on hold. Screwed up my back this morning. Heading to the doc today, and have another appt with a specialist Thursday evening. Different part if my back this time....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not likely to see any hunting posts from me anytime soon. . . We will see. Stubbornness didnt get me anywhere last week, so I cant chance it this time. Shotgun season opens Dec 9, so Im going to get out and get my Muzzleloader tuned up this weekend. Id like to get out and bowhunt before that, but I dont really see it happening. Who knows. Will see how Thursdays appt goes.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Not likely to see any hunting posts from me anytime soon. . . We will see. Stubbornness didnt get me anywhere last week, so I cant chance it this time. Shotgun season opens Dec 9, so Im going to get out and get my Muzzleloader tuned up this weekend. Id like to get out and bowhunt before that, but I dont really see it happening. Who knows. Will see how Thursdays appt goes.


Take your time and heal up! As hunters we all know how bad you want to be back in the saddle but you only get one chance with your body. Those deer will be there when your ready. Push to hard to soon and you may never get back in a tree. Good luck and i hope you heal up fast!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

On a different note, I got the call today. . . Nov 22 will be 60 days since that giant deer was found, meeting the 60 day drying day requirement for Boone and Crockett. November 25, the owner of the antlers is having a celebration party for the deer, and I will be officially measuring it for the B&C record books. I will have plenty of photos of the deer. I am going to get a hands on look this coming weekend. I will post some photos with the approval of the owner.


----------



## twolaketown

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> On a different note, I got the call today. . . Nov 22 will be 60 days since that giant deer was found, meeting the 60 day drying day requirement for Boone and Crockett. November 25, the owner of the antlers is having a celebration party for the deer, and I will be officially measuring it for the B&C record books. I will have plenty of photos of the deer. I am going to get a hands on look this coming weekend. I will post some photos with the approval of the owner.


Did they find out a cause of death?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

twolaketown said:


> Did they find out a cause of death?


I haven't heard yet. I'm meeting them this weekend to take a look, and I plan to ask if anything was confirmed.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

As expected, but unfortunately, no hunting again....... But I'm just about to head out the door to go meet the owners of that giant deer. Going to take a closer look at it, and discuss a few things with them before I actually put an official tape on it in a week.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, that was interesting. Great to talk to them and meet them, hear the story, and put hands on the antlers. By far the biggest deer I've ever been near. Turns out it was found dead less than 1000 yards from one of my treestands. 

I will be putting an official tape on it next weekend, and I didn't ask permission to post pictures, so I won't post any full ****s.... But.... Here is a pic of just the drop tine coming off the antler. My arm for size comparison.... 

.


----------



## beer and nuts

wow.


----------



## lreigler

I think my first buck in Michigan scored less than that tine.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Well, short week for me. Maybe some good Karma after my vacation where I hardly hunted. Im going to attempt to get out of work early Wednesday, and hunt. Im off work Thursday-Sunday, so planning to get out as much as I can in between holiday festivities and binging on turkey. 

Talked to one of the landowners tonight and the last field of corn bordering his property was harvested 2 days ago. he counted 32 deer in it last night. Its only about an 80 acre field. Said there were a bunch of bucks, and one was huge. Unfortunately I dont have permission on this piece, but he talked to that landowner, and that new one said it would be ok if I shot one across the fence. That piece is literally sandwiched in between the 2 pieces of private I have permission on, so the deer will be in front of me at some point. 

The back feels good, but it also did a week ago. Im going to try to not push it, but I need to go hunting. Big stuff going on at work, so Im shooting for an early day Wednesday, but will see what happens.


----------



## bwlacy

Good luck if you get out. Don't push it too hard and be down for the winter! Shoot a giant.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Calm and 14 degrees when I got up this morning! Too bad I'm at work.... Shooting for an early day out of work, to head out hunting. S wind, not positive where I'm going to hunt yet, but will figure it out before I'm out of work.


----------



## downfloat

Good luck Mike!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

quick shower and out the door!! 34 degrees


----------



## bounty hunter

Go get em 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Thanks guys! I'm set..... Interesting spot. I walked past 2 cameras on the way in. Pulled both cards. About 800 pics. I brought a chair. Figured if I scrolled through a few pics on either, and saw something telling me to hunt there, then I would. I decided to walk up on a cedar ridge. It pushes off and funnels onto the neighbors. I'm on the ground by a deadfall. I can see a looooong ways. Tons of trails and fresh activity through here. I'm figuring I should be able to hopefully cut some deer off crossing through, and/or heading to that freshly harvested corn field. Will see how it goes.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

No success, but got close to a doe, close to a Buck, and saw good sign. Lots of deer came out just before dark what looks to be a thick bedding area back by the river. I'm going to go in there at some point and sit. Think I have a good pinch point tracked down.


----------



## bounty hunter

Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Tomorrow. . . . Im not 100% set on tomorrow. I want to get up and go hunt a different piece of private that I havent been on since the first week of October. I am apprehensive because it is small, and doesnt hold many deer to begin with. Only a couple bucks that I know of live there. BUT, its November...in Iowa. . . . After 2 sits with minimal action, its hard to convince myself to go. . .On the other hand, I likely wont be hunting tomorrow evening since I have to go score that giant deer. 

I will make the final decision tonight. . Another option I am thinking is going in mid day to hang a stand, then possibly hunting it in the evening and making the deer scoring wait for me. Its double driving that way since I have to come back to pick up 2 people, and turn around and go back that direction, but I honestly dont know what I want to do. I guess we will see how I feel when I wake up at 430 tomorrow morning, and that may be the deciding factor


----------



## Hunting18

Morning Mike. I have an off topic question, have you ever hunted near Carrol IA? If so what's your thoughts on the area? 

I am a few years out from being drawn for a tag, but when I do I have access to a couple hundred acres of private ground near Carrol.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> Morning Mike. I have an off topic question, have you ever hunted near Carrol IA? If so what's your thoughts on the area?
> 
> I am a few years out from being drawn for a tag, but when I do I have access to a couple hundred acres of private ground near Carrol.


I'll shoot you a message tomorrow. I have a few others to get back to as well. I've been bad about replying.. 


Just headed out the door to score that deer. I'll post an update on score tonight or tomorrow. A random person scored it at 249 green.... My number tonight will be what it goes to B&C as. I don't think it will be too far off, but will see once I get a tape on it.


----------



## Hunting18

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I'll shoot you a message tomorrow. I have a few others to get back to as well. I've been bad about replying..
> 
> 
> Just headed out the door to score that deer. I'll post an update on score tonight or tomorrow. A random person scored it at 249 green.... My number tonight will be what it goes to B&C as. I don't think it will be too far off, but will see once I get a tape on it.



No hurry, like I said I have a couple years. Just seeing if it's worth pursuing. 

Excited to hear what that giant scores.


----------



## johnhunter247

Patiently waiting on the score Mike!


----------



## wannabapro

Need score and a full pic!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Final score- 248 4/8 Gross, and will go into the record books at 243 1/8 .

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## snortwheeze

WOW.....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Getting housework done early so I can go hunt. Hunting a different piece of private. Have to go in and hang a stand. Probably won't see many deer there, but usually bucks there. See what happens. I'll update this afternoon when I get out there


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

snortwheeze said:


> WOW.....


Yep. Absolute beast.. 


.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Yep. Absolute beast.. Pics don't do this deer justice..
> 
> 
> .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Out the door. Going to hang n hunt. 

Just checked, and this deer will rank number 133 of all time non typical B&C.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

This better be worth it. Had a ton of bucks on camera. At least 1 shooter, and a couple others that I will have to see on a computer screen to know. Haven't been in here since October 10.

Took my time hanging this stand since it's 62. But I'm still sweating. Few options for trees that would work for a SW wind, but a good note is my scent is blowing over a huggge valley. 

It will be interesting.... Deer will likely be within 10 yards. One angle will be about 6 yards. Minimal options to hang a set....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

My bad luck continues. 2 people just walked up on me. Got in an argument with them about them trespassing. Have them on camera a couple weeks ago further in the property. Game warden is getting a call tonight. Clearly walked past no trespass signs.


----------



## wannabapro

That sux. Were they hunting or just walking?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

wannabapro said:


> That sux. Were they hunting or just walking?


Scouting for shotgun season. Could hear them talking about shooting on the neighbors property too


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 more people..... And their dog... Hikers..... They are standing by the no trespassing sign arguing. Haven't crossed it yet...

I wish it wasn't 62 and sunny....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer time. 1 hour until shooting light


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Little buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

3 coyotes came in.... 2 left. 

Probably not what everyone would have done, but I'm not letting them walk. That's the only reason I got permission here. 

Muzzy reloaded. And I hear either more coyotes, or deer


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Another coyote down


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

2 young bucks... 40 yards away


----------



## Hunter1979

Good job on the yotes!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

One of the little guys is making a rub on an 8" tree in front of me


----------



## Joshmack

I'm still going with big rub =big buck. Good luck mike n fun hunting with ya!!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e




----------



## Hunting18

I would have done the same thing with the yotes. How's the back holding up?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Damn... Just screwed up on a doe.... Had 4 in front of me.... Hoping something happens to tell me it was good I messed up.... I'll explain in a bit when my fingers warm up


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck pushing a doe. Can't tell how big.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

He's with 2 does... Grunting his head off. Up on a hillside above me. Just catching glimpses of his rack


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

They are gone. A doe just came by on a fast walk breathing hard... Different direction


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Going to get out of here for a couple hours and take care of a few things. What an action packed morning. One of those bucks I am 90% certain was the old shooter 7 point. My muzzle followed him around for a while, but no opportunities. 

Several does came heading down the hill, and I had the gun on the biggest one. She stopped broadside at 50 yards and I squeezed the trigger. That click couldn't have been any louder. Spooked them, but they didn't leave. She just stared at me. I slowly broke the gun open to see a void where the primer should be. Yep. After the 2nd coyote, I forgot to put a primer in. It turned out to be a good thing though, as the first Buck was up the hillside just out of sight. Had I shot her, I wouldn't have seen him. 

Saw a bunch of deer, killed 2 yotes, and should have had at least one deer. 

Pulled 2 cards on the way out. I'll look at them when I get home. 

The spot I sat is on private, and a ladder stand I haven't hunted this year. Hard to bowhunt because of it's location partially down in a valley. It's a funnel for deer through the property though. To get through the timber they have to either walk out in an open field, or on this hillside. I'll be back in the stand in a couple hours. Planning to put more rounds through my muzzy this afternoon!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Heading back out


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Hunting18 said:


> I would have done the same thing with the yotes. How's the back holding up?


Back is good! Hope it stays that way. It's about 90%


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not a breath of wind. Sunny, 60 degrees. Not shooting coyotes this afternoon unless it's very last light. Only have 2 loads. The one that's in the gun, and a speed load in my pocket. Took my kit in the house to make some more up, and forgot it on the table. Dang.. 

But I checked twice to make sure I have a primer in right now. Haha. Good to go. Come on deer.


----------



## johnhunter247

I am out in van buren county catching a sun tan. Deer were on there feet this morning. I seen four good bucks that I let go. 9 total bucks and too many doe to count. The deer have been in front of me in my turnip and radish plot since daylight. I’m surprised I’ve had nonstop action since daylight as warm as it is. I’ve been sitting all day. The action has been to good to leave. I had a shooter on my camera in this plot yesterday at 4:30. Good luck mike!


----------



## johnhunter247

This guy just decided to join me.


----------



## snortwheeze

Good luck with the 8, drop him so we can see what you pass on in Iowa .... !!


----------



## johnhunter247

I’m out Mike, it was rush hour this morning in my food plot I’m watching. In the first 40 minutes of light I had 4 bucks and 9 doe. It’s a beautiful day! Sunshine and brisk. Thank god for the cold front! Good luck tonight Mike! Hopefully the big one gives you an opportunity. I’m waiting on my main target buck. I can’t even get close to him. I’m starting to think he has my number! But if he shows up it will be his last meal... I know if he steps out my blood will be pumping!
Few pics of him...


----------



## Walt Donaldson

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m out Mike, it was rush hour this morning in my food plot I’m watching. In the first 40 minutes of light I had 4 bucks and 9 doe. It’s a beautiful day! Sunshine and brisk. Thank god for the cold front! Good luck tonight Mike! Hopefully the big one gives you an opportunity. I’m waiting on my main target buck. I can’t even get close to him. I’m starting to think he has my number! But if he shows up it will be his last meal... I know if he steps out my blood will be pumping!
> Few pics of him...
> View attachment 284274
> View attachment 284275
> View attachment 284276
> View attachment 284278
> View attachment 284279


Awesome! Good luck on that Giant!


----------



## Slimits

Confused on why you didnt shoot the four yr old!


----------



## snortwheeze

Slimits said:


> Confused on why you didnt shoot the four yr old!


He seen bigger there


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

First snow of the year is coming down. Don't think we are going to accumulate any, but nice to see for a hunt. It's a high of 38 today, and dropping to 15 tonight. I gotta think deer will be moving. Another 45 minutes of work and I'm headed home to grab my stuff and head out. 

Didn't shoot the 4 year old because I saw a giant there go into the bottom I was hunting. 

John, can't ever see your photos from my phone. Not sure why. I'll have to look when I get on my computer later.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

johnhunter247 said:


> I’m out Mike, it was rush hour this morning in my food plot I’m watching. In the first 40 minutes of light I had 4 bucks and 9 doe. It’s a beautiful day! Sunshine and brisk. Thank god for the cold front! Good luck tonight Mike! Hopefully the big one gives you an opportunity. I’m waiting on my main target buck. I can’t even get close to him. I’m starting to think he has my number! But if he shows up it will be his last meal... I know if he steps out my blood will be pumping!
> Few pics of him...


On the computer now just about to head out. Hope you catch up with him!! Hes a great buck!!

Weather dropped off quickly. Its now 32 degrees, with rain and snow moving in and out. NW wind gusting to 30. Absolutely perfect conditions for deer to feed. Im about to head out the door. Update from the CRP.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Sitting now. Just over 2 hours left. Man it's frigid. Down to 29 now, and wind is sustained 22-35, gusting higher in this river bottom. Overcast, so hope they move early tonight when the wind drops off. Forgot my IWOM in the truck, so I'll be hunkered down. Won't be any updates or pics until I see animals. 

Only 1 truck in the parking lot. Guy I talked to last note. He has been here all day and not seen another person. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Buck


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Frozen. Wiind chilll 11.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I dont think I have ever been that cold. Not even Ice fishing in the U.P in February/March. I severely under-estimated the wind. I was thinking it was gusting 30. It was at the truck, but once I got settled in, I thought it seemed a bit heavy. I checked the weather apps, and they all were saying 25-28 sustained, gusting to 40. It wasnt expected to lay down, and it didnt. It was still howling all the way after dark. 

I saw a buck come out of the CRP at 430, headed to the river bottom. About 120 yards away. Didnt see a deer after that. There was 5 minutes left of legal light, and I decided to stalk through the CRP to the corn and see if maybe the deer were in the CRP already, and moved to corn. I checked the rest of the beans first, and as far as the eye could see North and South, not a deer in sight. I was able to get through the CRP with easy, as the wind was blowing so hard. I got the the edge of the corn, and same thing. As far as I could see in every direction. . . No deer. . . I went straight to the Dike with 2 minutes left, and poked my head over it. Can see for literally a mile in every direction between CRP and cut corn. I glassed it all and didnt see a single deer. I have to think the wind played a part in it, but I didnt stick around to meet the other hunter to see what he saw. The last 45 minutes, and the walk back I was literally frozen. Fingers werent functioning. 


So I am done buck hunting until bow opens back up on the 18th. Im likely going to buy some doe tags for 2nd shotgun, and late Muzzleloader though, just to get some more meat in the freezer.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Good thing I checked the rule book. The game warden I talked to was wrong. I cant legally buy a doe tag for 2nd shotgun season. I have to wait and get one for late Muzzleloader. It opens on the 18th. Same day bow opens back up


----------



## johnhunter247

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Good thing I checked the rule book. The game warden I talked to was wrong. I cant legally buy a doe tag for 2nd shotgun season. I have to wait and get one for late Muzzleloader. It opens on the 18th. Same day bow opens back up


Why is that Mike? When I bought my tags the guy told me you can buy as many doe tags as you want as long as the quota for your county hadn’t been reached. He said the doe tag is good for both shotgun seasons and you have to buy a separate one for muzzleloader.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

johnhunter247 said:


> Why is that Mike? When I bought my tags the guy told me you can buy as many doe tags as you want as long as the quota for your county hadn’t been reached. He said the doe tag is good for both shotgun seasons and you have to buy a separate one for muzzleloader.


Nope. Not good for both shotgun seasons. LOT's may be different, but general doe tags are season specific. Doe tags that you can buy all depend on what general state wide tags you buy. Page 33 of the rule book has a table that shows. Check your tag. It will likely say shotgun 1 or 2, but not both.(Unless it is a LOT. Like I said, Im not sure what rules are about those. I think those are good for any season, but not general doe tags.)

Since I bought Archery and Shotgun 1 any sex tags, I can only buy doe tags for Archery, shotgun 1 and Muzzleloader.

Even if you pick Archery and Late Muzzleloader for any sex tags, you can purchase doe tags for Bow, Late muzzleloader, and ONE of the shotgun seasons. . .not both. .

Even if you buy zero any sex tags, you still cannot buy doe tags for both shotgun seasons. 

Vendors "may" sell you a tag, but you may also get a knock at the door in the spring if its wrong. I still havent discovered if the system at a store will even sell it to you though.

I double checked by logging into the DNR website. It gave me options to buy doe tags for all but shotgun 2. I then checked the rule book and confirmed my suspicions. I ended up calling the game warden back and letting him know what I found. He looked at the book as we were talking and confirmed that he made a mistake the first time he told me I could buy them for any season I wanted.


----------



## johnhunter247

Thanks Mike. I’m surprised a dnr officer didn’t know the law.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Quiet around here, but next Monday is opening day again! both Bow and Late Muzzy open up, and stay open until Jan 10. I have a couple doe tags for Late Muzzy, and plenty of doe tags and 1 buck tag for bow. Ill be out hunting until I put a few more deer in the freezer. Hoping for 4 more deer, but will see what the late months bring me.


----------



## Forest Meister

johnhunter247 said:


> Thanks Mike. I’m surprised a dnr officer didn’t know the law.


Believe it or not, that is not as uncommon as one might think. They are only human, just like us. The big difference between when we make mistakes or misinterpret the law and when they do is the fact that they control the ticket book! A word to the wise: If you call, document the who and when of whoever gives you info. If it doesn't sound right a second call to someone else might not hurt. More than once I have gotten different interpretations for different COs. FM


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Sorry no update. Went from work straight to help a buddy track a 170+ that he shot last night. More to come. Just got home.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Lots of phone calls and emails tonight. Im skipping work in the morning to go help my buddy. Missed the deer and it stood at 40 yards, looked at him and slowly walked over a hill with 3 legs. It is slow moving. Got permission on another property it went on, so going in first thing after it. His wife has video as it walked by her at 15 yards. Looked at her and didnt care. Its not in good condition. Hopefully we walk right in and get him in the morning. Its an absolute pig of a deer. Solid 170+ 10 pt with a couple kickers. Not much for abnormal points, likely a Booner.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Here's a screenshot from a video of the deer from yesterday. His wife took this video of him at 15 yards as he slowly stumbled by her, not even caring she was there. Heading out the door soon to go find him hopefully. 

.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

19 degrees and snowing. Should hopefully be a good afternoon sit. Headed out in a few hours.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

On public land river bottom. Standing corn, and not even a boot track or tire track. 


Cut corn on the river bottom where I think deer are, and I'm sitting just on the backside of a dike so I can watch the standing corn to the east and river bottom to the west.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Not a single deer. I have no idea why, but my horrible season continues. . . .I havent hunted that location before, but thought for sure having the only standing corn around would be good. Oh well. 

Supposed to get 2-4" of snow tonight. I have to run about 1 1/2 hrs away in the morning to get some more trapping supplies, so I can get all these coyote, bobcat and **** sets out. Ill be hunting in the afternoon, but the way its going, Im not going to likely be having any more live updates unless I shoot something. We will see how it goes. I can hunt with bow and Muzzy until Jan 10, so im not giving up until I am forced to stop.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Didn't hunt today. Had some errands to run, and get the traps ready. Took the muzzle loader in with me tonight to set traps. Didn't see any deer, but tons of yote and cat tracks. Got 6 sets in. Just leaving the property. Another dozen going in tomorrow, then look for a Christmas deer.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Got a bunch of sets in today for yotes and cats. Just got to the house. Got a big batch of venison chili started, and debating hunting. I need to hunt, but also need to do adult stuff since I have to work tomorrow. . . We will see what happens. Probably hunt.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Brrr..... 9 degrees, NW wind blowing pretty good. -5 wind chill. Didn't forget the IWOM today... 


.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

No shots fired. Deer were moving though.


----------



## BucksandDucks

Just got one of those IWOM's for Christmas today. That thing is heavier than I expected. Can't wait to use it


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

BucksandDucks said:


> Just got one of those IWOM's for Christmas today. That thing is heavier than I expected. Can't wait to use it


They are a little weight to carry, but the good thing is, they arent needed for the majority of the season. 

I would recommend opening it up, and then stuffing it back together several times. As many as you can for practice. I remember struggling the first couple times. Maybe not struggling, but it resembled a grown man fighting to get a tent back in the bag. Now, I take it off in a treestand, and roll it back up in the stand without hesitation. (Strapped in of course). 

Getting into it is trickier than getting out of it, especially in a stand, but practice a few times, and it is pretty easy. I actually put a stand up about 2 feet off the ground to practice in. Made life easier. 

You will love it though. Best money I have ever spent on a hunting item. Another quick tip-Keep a couple handwarmers in one of its pockets. Still packaged. On really cold days, you can throw 1 in the bottom of the suit, and it will damn near roast you out if it. Tonight windchill was -15 when I left at dark, and I was still plenty warm. I was wearing light early season clothes with no long underwear. Cold as heck walking in and out, but much more mobile.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Wind chill advisory until 10am for -20. 

We all know how weather goes, but right now they are predicting wind chill down to -47 this weekend. I won't be hunting.... It got up to 6 as a high today. Saturday the high is predicted to be 2.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Sorry no updates. Been crazy busy, but got a new friend today... 


.


----------



## downfloat

Hello Kitty!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Deer season is officially over. Had full intentions of spending the evening with bow and muzzy in hand, but ended up with the. .22 in hand dealing with critters on the trapline. It's kept me busy lately, but stacking up the fur.


----------



## obeRON

How many bobcats have you got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

obeRON said:


> How many bobcats have you got?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few, but only allowed 1 per year here. All over the 1 limit were released with exception of 1, which died and had to be turned in to the state.

There are still a ton running around here, but trying to focus on yotes.


----------



## BucksandDucks

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Deer season is officially over. Had full intentions of spending the evening with bow and muzzy in hand, but ended up with the. .22 in hand dealing with critters on the trapline. It's kept me busy lately, but stacking up the fur.


Thanks for taking us along with you again this year Mike. Always look forward to your updates.


----------



## johnhunter247

Hey Mike, you running any cameras? Any prospects on your hit list yet?


----------



## snortwheeze




----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Long story short, yes and yes. Due to circumstances, I wont be doing my thread this year. Apologize. Too many things going on, and dont want to cut it short of what it has been in years past. Hope to re-vive it again one day.


----------



## U of M Fan

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Long story short, yes and yes. Due to circumstances, I wont be doing my thread this year. Apologize. Too many things going on, and dont want to cut it short of what it has been in years past. Hope to re-vive it again one day.


Bummer, I always enjoyed your thread. I hope all is well and good luck this season Mike.


----------



## johnhunter247

Damn Mike, I am missing Iowa terribly. I am constantly checking this out hoping you will give us something. I loved keeping up with your thread comparing it to what I had going on at my place several counties east of you. Now I really wish you were keeping up with your thread. I hope your getting some tree seat time in and having some luck.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

John, I will send you a PM.


----------



## obeRON

Can’t you give us a teaser or a hero picture with a big Iowa buck?


----------

